# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  PLAY STATION?

## MAKHS

Καλησπερα.Κοιταω για πληροφοριες σχετικα με τις δυνατοτητες τσιπαρισματος του PS2 Slim ωστε να φτιαξω του γιου μου.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εχει γινει μια τετοια συζητηση εδω (forum>>ψηφιακα κυκλωματα>>γενικα. Βοηθεια για ολοκληρωμενο, συγγραφεας:alaman)
αλλα λεει για το ps2 το κανονικο τωρα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει και για το slim

----------


## leosedf

Το slim είναι η version 12 ναι μπορεί να γίνει αν και είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο (εχουν καεί πολλές v12 κονσόλες)
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο τμήμα που ανέφερε ο φίλος ALAMAN.

----------

